# It's Day Deer



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Was misrable rain and wind today down here. I decided to work and save the day. I drove about 30 miles across back roads this AM at 7:00 am. I did not see one deer hunter. When
I came home tonight I came home same way and still didn't see any hunters. I did pass a
few guys who were driving slow hoping to get a road shot.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I talked to guys from Wooster to Oberlin and same story hardly any other hunters out today and a few deer being seen. I stayed home today didn't see any purpose of trying to get sick already but will be out the rest of the week lol. Good luck guys and be safe and warm....Rich


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't see many hunters either on opening day. I had the day off from work already, and it was opening day, so I went! Dad and I both got a deer by 9am just as the rain stopped falling and the temps started dropping! By the time we got home, it was starting to snow. I got a button buck and dad got a 4 pointer. Only the 2nd time we have both taken a deer on opening day! 

We only saw 2 other hunters out in the public hunting area that we always hunt. Usually, there are at least 3 other trucks and 6 other hunters! The 2 that did show up chased the deer towards us. As usual, we went around to the back side of the public area and walked the steep path up to the top of the hill. They came in the easy way up the creek channel and open field. We got the deer as they were coming up to the ridge to go over the hill and into the thick bedding area! Could tell they had been spooked a little. It was a wet, slippery drag back to the truck!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Deer are going to be in thickest stuff they can. They aren't going to move unless jumped. The
ground around here is so saturated it wants to suck you boots off. Seen nothing but dinks and does. Maybe Sat. there will be enough hunters to get them up and moving. Temp going up, snow
melting and additional muck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Was misrable rain and wind today down here. I decided to work and save the day. I drove about 30 miles across back roads this AM at 7:00 am. I did not see one deer hunter. When
> I came home tonight I came home same way and still didn't see any hunters. I did pass a
> few guys who were driving slow hoping to get a road shot.


they were probably thinking the same thing about you, LOL. just kidding. some guys me included just drive around hoping to see deer moving. but I hunt pigeon river wildlife area in northern Indiana. a few yrs ago we kept seeing these 2 trucks driving around. one following the other. then when we went to the check station we heard they had got busted for road hunting.
sherman


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Road Hunters are a notch lower than a poacher. Poachers shoot deer to eat. The Road Hunters are
after bucks for their ego. Poachers are local, Road Hunters are usually. Flatlanders from the cities.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Better day to hunt today. My
First deer as a landowner. Will hold off now for one of the nicer bucks


----------

